# Lost Vape BTB 100W Box Mod Kit with Ultra Boost X Tank



## Timwis (25/7/20)

Must admit quite disappointed, any of the Vintage design options would be great with a DNA 75C inside, hopefully next time. The tank is one of extremes coming with a 0.15ohm coil and a 1.0ohm coil with both a DL & MTL drip tip, might be a Jack of all trades and you can finish the saying but let's wait and see!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## DavyH (25/7/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## DavyH (25/7/20)

I need to clarify - I really like the look. The HP Sauce bottle is iconic and has been with me my entire life. I’d buy this, but I suspect a tank change would follow soon afterwards.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silo (25/7/20)

I like the shape as well hey!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (25/7/20)

DavyH said:


> View attachment 202304


You get HP sauce in South Africa? Outstanding my tipple on me chips is a bit more call the fire brigade!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KZOR (25/7/20)

Damn .... with this design i feel Lost Vape has taken a turn for the worse. 
Thought they would realize they needed a stronger comeback after the lackluster Centaurus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (25/7/20)

KZOR said:


> Damn .... with this design i feel Lost Vape has taken a turn for the worse.
> Thought they would realize they needed a stronger comeback after the lackluster Centaurus.


 I actually like the Centaurus but they did play it safe which showed little imagination. I know every time i talk to them the contact i had previous has resigned and that's an ongoing theme, my last contact had been at Geekvape for years but only lasted at Lost Vape a month so something is very amiss!

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## KZOR (25/7/20)

Timwis said:


> I actually like the Centaurus



I do realise it is still a great mod because of the chipset and hence i purchased one but the look of it does not reveal innovative design but a simple case of blending.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (25/7/20)

KZOR said:


> I do realise it is still a great mod because of the chipset and hence i purchased one but the look of it does not reveal innovative design but a simple case of blending.


I'm more disappointed it wasn't followed up by a 75C showing a bit more bravery in design instead of a proprietary chipset single battery device, it seems they can't decide themselves what direction to take!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DavyH (25/7/20)

Timwis said:


> I'm more disappointed it wasn't followed up by a 75C showing a bit more bravery in design instead of a proprietary chipset single battery device, it seems they can't decide themselves what direction to take!



I can’t really see this being aimed at the high-end market anyway, so I’d regard a DNA as being overkill and just pushing the price up. The Quest series serves as an intro to people who wouldn’t have considered Lost Vape due to cost. Overall I rather like its pure functionality.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (25/7/20)

DavyH said:


> I can’t really see this being aimed at the high-end market anyway, so I’d regard a DNA as being overkill and just pushing the price up. The Quest series serves as an intro to people who wouldn’t have considered Lost Vape due to cost. Overall I rather like its pure functionality.


Exactly when releasing the Centaurus i thought they were getting back to releasing regular DNAC devices but then have followed it by a mod that could of come from any Chinese manufacturer, if it didn't have "Lost Vape" on the side i would of guessed at OBS or Oumier!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (25/7/20)

DavyH said:


> I can’t really see this being aimed at the high-end market anyway, so I’d regard a DNA as being overkill and just pushing the price up. The Quest series serves as an intro to people who wouldn’t have considered Lost Vape due to cost. Overall I rather like its pure functionality.


I don't think we really want Lost vape to aim at the High End market though, we want them to release devices with DNAC chipsets that the average Joe can afford!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

